# General > PC & Console Gaming >  **pc clean up,repair**

## Kenneth

Does anyboy know anyone that cleans PCs, im looking to get all the data taken of 1 of mine and it restored back to its factory settings??

Any ideas on who can help??

07502206989

----------


## Beat Bug

JekTec in Scrabster. They sorted out our computers last year, and we can highly recommend them.

----------


## Kenneth

Cheers Beat Bug

What are their prices liek are they resonable??

----------


## toffee_pie

I have software to do this, if you are in thurso pm me.

shops that do this usually charge obscene fees

----------


## *Martin*

toffee_pie do you offer any kind of guarantee incase you F it up?

----------


## torisdale

> toffee_pie do you offer any kind of guarantee incase you F it up?


...very hard to "F" up unless the person really hasn't a clue.

You could easily do this yourself, acquire an external drive of some sort instead of using CD's. 
Then just transfer all the data needed to the drive using windows transfer or just click and drag.
Finally all you need is an operating system disk to re-install. 

You could always do the backup yourself then get jektec to reformat for you (just to save some cost).

----------


## Saveman

Always happy to take on this kind of work.....  :Smile:

----------


## noswebservices

hello to all,

NOS Computer Services was originally started in Fochabers in 2009 and after a new arrival to the family we decided to move back to our home town in sunny Caithness (close to family) we now offer from home computer repairs and servicing all jobs come with a 30 day guarantee plus all works are done through the books with receipts so you can claim this back at the end of the tax year we also offer a repair on site or repair and return.

Best regards 

Lee

Tel: 07814040279

----------


## alanatkie

As part of our fundraising events for Relay 4 Life we are offering the  following services to members of the public. Get a great deal and give  to a worthy cause at the same time.

----------


## Koi

Give ADVance systems a phone at 01847 892589. They do clean ups, repairs, sales of pc, laptops, xbox's, playstations. You name they cna pretty much do it. It would properly cost between £70 - £80 to do what you are wanting.

----------


## dx100uk

why pay?

there is prob already a boot up F key to press that does it for you built in

why do you think you need to do this?

what is the issue?

dx

----------


## Kenneth

PC has been cleaned thanks now

----------


## Reaper

Whats wrong with your computer ?

----------


## toffee_pie

you dont need to pay anyone for this stuff, this is routine for anyone with an inkling of computer knowledge.

and more often the most these 'computer repair shops' just rip the ball$ off you and dont do as you intended & make some nonsense bs excuses.

ps: FWIW there is a software package called acronis disk director, it will handle all you need it to do.

----------

